# Umstellung Plesk zu ISPConfig - Workflow



## masterjo75 (30. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich benötige mal eine Beratung/Hilfe. Wir wollen zwei Server (ubuntu) die zur Zeit mit Plesk arbeiten auf ISPConfig umstellen. Ich habe mir ISPConfig einmal angeguckt, allerdings sind mir ein paar Funktionen nicht direkt ersichtlich geworden. Im Folgenden beschreibe ich mal zwei Workflows. Ich bitte um Vorschläge diese Workflows in ISPConfig zu realisieren.


1. Workflow
1.1. In Plesk wird ein neues Abonnement hinzugefügt. Beim Anlegen wir automatisch ein VHost-Template bestehend aus mehreren Dateien und Verzeichnissen in das WWW-Root der neuen Domain kopiert. Plesk legt auch die DNS-Einstellungen automatisch an.
1.2. Nach kurzer Zeit wird von einer Subdomain (zum Testen) auf eine andere Domain umgestellt. Dies geschieht durch die Änderung des Domain-Namens im Abonnement. 


2. Workflow
2.1 Eine neue Subdomain wird erstellt, bei der wie beim 1. Work2flow das VHost-Template kopiert wird.
2.2 Auch hier wird eine Zeit lang an der Subdomain gearbeitet. Wenn die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind, wird die Hauptdomain auf das WWW-Root von der Subdomain gelegt und die Subdomain gelöscht. Auch hier ist das in Plesk nur ein Textfeld zum Ändern des WWW-ROOT.

Die Schritte der Workflows sind mit Plesk innerhalb von weniger als fünf Minuten zu realisieren. Probleme bei ISPConfig sehe ich Problem jeweils beim 2. Schritt. Zumindest habe ich keine entsprechenden Einstellungen gefunden, wie wir das möglichst ähnlich realisieren können.
Es sollte nicht unbedingt mehr Aufwand dadurch entstehen, weil sich sonst die Umstellung nicht lohnt.

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2013)

In Ispconfig legst Du die Subdomain bei Webseite an. Arbeitest dort. Wenn Du diese Subdomain dann als Hauptdomain willst. Löscht Du einfach die alte Hauptdomain und benennst die subdomain um in deine Hauptdomain. Abreitsaufwand keine 20 Sekunden.

DNS Einträge werden glücklicherweise in Ispconfig nicht einfach angelegt. Ist auch nicht nötig wenn nicht der ISPCONFIG Server zugleich als Primary DNS bzw Secondary DNS fungiert.


Gruß Sven


----------



## masterjo75 (1. Apr. 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Hast Du eine Lösung für das VHost-Template? ISP-Config kopiert ja leider nur eine Datei (standart_index.html_de). Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dass umzustellen?


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2013)

ISPConfig kopiert beim anlegen einer Webseite nur eine Standard index Datei und kein Verzeichnis.


----------



## masterjo75 (2. Apr. 2013)

Ok, das hilft nicht weiter.
Dann müssen wir bei Plesk bleiben!
Danke!


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

Oder Du fügst eine Zeile code im apache Plugin mit dem Befehl hinzu Deine Dateien zu kopieren. Der Unterschied von Plesk zu einem OpenSourceControlpanel ist dass Du das OS Panel an Deine Bedürfnisse beliebig und einfach anpassen kannst.


----------



## masterjo75 (3. Apr. 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass das eine Plesk-Problematik ist. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, meinst Du die Änderung an dem Code von Plesk, oder?
Da ist die gleiche Problematik wie bei ISPConfig: Nach einem Update ost das weg.
Oder meinst Du Änderungen an Konfigurationsdateien wie z.B. vhost.conf oder php.ini? Das geht in Plesk auch.
Wie würde so eine Zeile aussehn? Hast Du ein Beispiel?


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

> Ich denke nicht, dass das eine Plesk-Problematik ist. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, meinst Du die Änderung an dem Code von Plesk, oder?


Nein, eine Änderung am Code von ISPConfig.



> Da ist die gleiche Problematik wie bei ISPConfig: Nach einem Update ost das weg.


Das hängt davon ab wie Du es implementierst. Bei ISPConfig lässt sich das leicht updatesicher machen indem Du einfach ein neues Plugin erstellst das sich dann an den webseiten create event bindet.



> Wie würde so eine Zeile aussehn? Hast Du ein Beispiel?


Z.b.:

exec("cp -rf /home/deinverzeichnis/* ".$data['new']['document_root'].'/' . $web_folder.'/');


----------

